# In good shape?



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Took this photo of lucky the other day, people have been commenting on how skinny she is lately so thought I'd ask here ... Does she look too thin? I thought she looked nice and healthy to be honest


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think she looks great, not too thin at all!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree, she looks fantastic. Perhaps people are just so use to seeing her a bit heavier?


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, yes I think people are used to seeing her a bit heavier, I cut her meal size down from 130g to about 120g a month ago because she was gaining weight, she is maintaining her current 12lb weight now though


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd say she's one healthy, fit JRT!!! I think people aren't used to seeing lean, thin dogs anymore because so many of them out there are overweight!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

She looks good to me!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Lucky looks fantastic!!! :becky:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Thankyou for the replies everyone


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

She looks great!!
Keep in mind...fat dogs are the norm for most people, so they are not used to seeing dogs at a healthy weight!!
I have the same issue with my lab-people say she's too skinny!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep, I too think Lucky looks great!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I agree! I think she looks GREAT! and SO muscular!


I get it all the time with my hound mix...a look followed with "why is she so skinny?"


I really do think people are not used to seeing fit dogs :-X


----------

